# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  زمان خرید شماره سریال جهت ثبت نام در کنکور ؟

## T!G3R

سلام دوستان
دوستان چه زمانی باید من این شماره سریال رو برای ثبت نام در کنکور خریداری کنم؟؟؟؟؟
زمان خاصی داره؟؟؟؟؟
اخه هر کی یه چیزی میگه؟!!!!
یکی میگه روز ثبت نام !
 یکی هم میگه فرقی نمیکنه چه روز و چه زمانی خریداری کنی!!
دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید :Yahoo (35):  @8MIT8 @Saeed735 @afshar
و کسانی که در این مورد اطلاعاتی دارن لطفا بیان راهنمایی کنن :Yahoo (110): 
با تشکر  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Saeed735

همین الان برو بگیر و ثبت نامتم بکن


اگرم دوست داری فردا یا هر روز دیگری ثبت نام کنی مشکلی نداره..میتونی همین الانم بگیری...

----------


## T!G3R

> همین الان برو بگیر و ثبت نامتم بکن
> 
> 
> اگرم دوست داری فردا یا هر روز دیگری ثبت نام کنی مشکلی نداره..میتونی همین الانم بگیری...


ممنونم ز پاسخگوییت
یعنی به مشکلی برنمیخورم؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام دوستان
> دوستان چه زمانی باید من این شماره سریال رو برای ثبت نام در کنکور خریداری کنم؟؟؟؟؟
> زمان خاصی داره؟؟؟؟؟
> اخه هر کی یه چیزی میگه؟!!!!
> یکی میگه روز ثبت نام !
>  یکی هم میگه فرقی نمیکنه چه روز و چه زمانی خریداری کنی!!
> دوستان لطفا راهنمایی کنید @8MIT8 @Saeed735 @afshar
> و کسانی که در این مورد اطلاعاتی دارن لطفا بیان راهنمایی کنن
> با تشکر


سلام داداش

شما فقط از دوشنبه 19 بهمن تا چهارشنبه همین هفته 28 بهمن فرصت داری کارت اعتباری تهیه کنی در کنکور ثبت نام کنی  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام داداش
> 
> شما فقط از دوشنبه 19 بهمن تا چهارشنبه همین هفته 28 بهمن فرصت داری کارت اعتباری تهیه کنی در کنکور ثبت نام کنی 
> 
> موفق باشی 
> یاعلی(ع)


سلام داداش
ایو که میدونم که تاریخ و مهلت ثبت نام از کی تا کی هستش
ولی سوال من یه چیز دیگه ست!
سوال من اینه که :
اگه شماره سریال رو الان تهیه کنم با روزی که ثبت نام بخوام انجام بدم فاصله داشته باشه یه چند روزی به مشکلی بر میخوره؟؟؟
یا فقط روز ثبت نام اونو خریداری کنم بهتره؟؟؟
مثلا من الان کارتو تهیه کنم و سه شنبه ثبت نام کنم اشکال داره؟؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> سلام داداش
> ایو که میدونم که تاریخ و مهلت ثبت نام از کی تا کی هستش
> ولی سوال من یه چیز دیگه ست!
> سوال من اینه که :
> اگه شماره سریال رو الان تهیه کنم با روزی که ثبت نام بخوام انجام بدم فاصله داشته باشه یه چند روزی به مشکلی بر میخوره؟؟؟
> یا فقط روز ثبت نام اونو خریداری کنم بهتره؟؟؟
> مثلا من الان کارتو تهیه کنم و سه شنبه ثبت نام کنم اشکال داره؟؟؟


مشکلی نداره.....من دو روز بعد از خرید کارت ثبت نام کردم

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام داداش
> ایو که میدونم که تاریخ و مهلت ثبت نام از کی تا کی هستش
> ولی سوال من یه چیز دیگه ست!
> سوال من اینه که :
> *اگه شماره سریال رو الان تهیه کنم با روزی که ثبت نام بخوام انجام بدم فاصله داشته باشه یه چند روزی به مشکلی بر میخوره؟؟؟*
> یا فقط روز ثبت نام اونو خریداری کنم بهتره؟؟؟
> مثلا من الان کارتو تهیه کنم و سه شنبه ثبت نام کنم اشکال داره؟؟؟


نه داداش مشکلی نیست 
شما الان کارت اعتباری رو بخر ، دو روز دیگه باهاش ثبت نام کن ، مشکلی پیش نمیاد ، خیالت راحت  :Yahoo (1): 

ولی خب چه کاریه داداش  :Yahoo (4):  مثلاً سه شنبه خواستی ثبت نام کنی ، کارت اعتباری رو هم همون موقع خریداری کن  :Yahoo (4): 

در هر صورت ، نه داداش مشکلی نیست ، خیالت به شدت راحت  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Saeed735

> ممنونم ز پاسخگوییت
> یعنی به مشکلی برنمیخورم؟؟؟؟


خیر

----------

